# Hartford Hospital Fire Video



## LGreene (Jan 31, 2012)

This is a great video about the fire at Hartford Hospital 50 years ago, which resulted in 16 deaths and many code changes.

http://youtu.be/5G_LSZg4pj8


----------



## cda (Jan 31, 2012)

Interesting

http://articles.courant.com/2011-12-07/health/hc-hartford-hospital-fire-anniversary-1208-20111207_1_fire-hazard-fire-marshal-small-fire


----------

